# Low right misses



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

We have this happen from time to time and if you are a strong shooter who trusts his execution and you are shooting nice and smooth that day then just move your sight a few clicks at a time and within a few targets you will be dead on.

Now in all reality it may not even need the clicks but the fact that you are only doing one or two clicks per target won't move the arrow that much and it allows your brain to feel like you are going in the right direction and your mental attitude will be better than if you just keep allowing it to hit low right.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Actually this is something that I have been working on for the last year and a half because it has plagued me on the 3d course, I have found that at home you can hit 12 rings or spots on your normal target over and over even though your bow isn't sighted in very dead on and then when you go to a 3d shoot you suffer for 8 targets wondering why you are hitting off to the side or a little high or low. It is because your aiming gets lazy and settles on the same little spot over and over and you may be aiming a little high left and that allows you to hit dead on but when you go to a 3d shoot and aim at a different target each shot and aim dead on then the reality that your bow isn't really sighted in hits home over and over.

So here is what I am doing right now, I have put a horizontal piece of thin white duck tape about a quarter inch wide and 18 inches long on my black block target on the top half of the block. I then use a rectangular piece or two of cardboard and I use a sharpie and I draw asa scoring rings on the cardboard. 

So I go to lets say 42 yards and I shoot one arrow at each asa scoring ring dead on at the 12 ring and if both of the arrows smoke the 12 ring then my third arrow is shot at the horizontal piece of tape and I go get my arrows. If I miss one of the 12 rings then I might go ahead and shoot at it again but I always shoot my last arrow at the tape.

What this does is allows me to see the truth about my sight tape setting because I shoot at a varitey of distances each day from 20 to 50 yards because I am a 3d shooter and I am finding that my bow can stay on the quarter inch piece of tape very easily without any funny issues of changing. You can also use a vertical piece of tape to do your windage and it is a good solid choice. Then you could shoot 4 arrows where two of them are at the scoring rings and then one at each of the pieces of tape.

This method of maintaining your dead on sight setting to me is the key to not showing up to a tournament and wondering if the bow is dead on.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Another area you might want to explore a little is your overall approach to execution in your valley and wall. I am primarily a asa 3d guy so I absolutely can not drop out the bottom of the 12 rings and I really need to aim directly at all of the 12 rings. So to be able to go around a really tough course and pull that off week after week and be competitive it has been a learning experience to say the least.

One thing I have learned is that I was a valley sitter, I came to anchor and touched the wall but was just standing next to the wall and not really using it to my advantage. This is to me something that a majority of shooter are plagued with and they don't even know it is a issue that is hurting them because it just isn't talked about very much. Sitting in the valley allows your draw length to change way to much each shot and you creep or settle differently touching the wall a little or not touching it at all and you become very very open to dropping out the bottom of your shot and being very weak overall in how you feel when shooting.

The key is to use your wall as a positive thing. The wall does many things to your shot and they are:

1. Consistent draw length

2. A solid strong feel in your whole system from the front of your shot to the rear of your shot, Basically your shooting form.

3. Improved firing ability with your release because the solid feeling translates into a spring loaded feeling in your hand holding the release.

4. "The Bench" This solid feel to me creats and bench that my bow sits on and it just doesn't feel like it needs to drop out the bottom, when you are a valley sitter the front arm and the bow are constantly wanting to drop out the bottom and you are fighting to keep it from happening. Once you use your wall correctly it is what creates this bench and it totally allows you to aim and float without fighting the bow.

I have a article on Back tension Preload and this is what I am referring to in this pm so if you haven't seen it just pm me and I will get it to you.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

All of my low rights, & unfortunately there are a lot of them on the last spot, are due to anticipation and getting loose with my anchor. You may or may not be having the same problem. There are just too many causes of this problem to diagnose over the internet. 

Don't worry about what you are doing wrong, focus on doing it the right way. You obviously know the right way, but some little flaw has sneaked into your form.


----------



## quizzinator (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks for the input guys. Shot today and I believe it was because of a creeping release hand and wasn't pulling into the shot. Really worked on form and it seems to have cleared up.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Creak shot collapsing was my root cause


----------

